# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  20 Koi stolen from Somerset pond

## Gary R

A pondkeeper returned from holiday to find his collection of Japanese Koi had disappeared.
Ray Ricards, from Farmborough, had 20 fish, all between 6090cm/2436in in length. They were valued at an estimated £25,000.
Mr Ricards has been keeping fish for 40 years. It's thought the pond was deliberately targeted by thieves who knew it was there.
He told Bath Chronicle: "I kept them as pets really and each one had its own name. They represented something in life. It's not the value of them that I care about. They were my fish."
Mr Ricards has reported the theft to the police and he is also offering a reward for the safe return of the fish.

----------


## lost

That was red he is always on about fish and chips  :pmsl:

----------


## Gary R

I got a camera watching mine.....so no chips with them  :lol:

----------

